# Cntl Fl Herf?



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

was wondering if any fellow Fl bikers would be interested in a travel herf, like the I did w/Lt Rich? We could start at a smoke shop, buy & smoke then move on to the next one and so on. Everyone who came would lead the pack to their hideout, bar hopping theme but w/smokes instead of DUI's. Any interest contact myself or Lt Rich, when/if we get enough interest then we'll set a date.


----------



## TheButcher (Jul 2, 2006)

Can I follow in my car. No seriously can I?


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

TheButcher said:


> Can I follow in my car. No seriously can I?


if you can keep up, sure or if not enough reply we can all car pool


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

I'd be interested... but I leave for school soon, so I may not actually count...


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Can I ride on the back of someones bike?  :r


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

See Ron, 

Are you kicking yourself now for not getting that Harley? Man............that was just mean!!:c 

ATL


----------



## TheButcher (Jul 2, 2006)

Being mean is what your good at:r But anyways Imma rent a part bus and follow yall on your motorcycles while smokin stogies and gettin hammered.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

TheButcher said:


> Being mean is what your good at:r But anyways Imma rent a part bus and follow yall on your motorcycles while smokin stogies and gettin hammered.


hey, you might have something here. how's about a mini-van and we'll call it a tour bus? this way we can chat between stops


----------



## TheButcher (Jul 2, 2006)

I dont know but Im liking where this brainstorming is going. The Herf on wheels 06


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

If you make it down to West Palm Beach before the end of the month my days off are Thursday and Friday. I would like hang out. I know some great shops up here. Please let me know. 

Thanks Dan


----------



## TheButcher (Jul 2, 2006)

We should get a little herf going at ljs before the end of this month


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Miami said:


> If you make it down to West Palm Beach before the end of the month my days off are Thursday and Friday. I would like hang out. I know some great shops up here. Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks Dan


Thur are good for me, my days off are Wed & Thur. Lets do it Travel HERF-06


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

Very nice, i know we talked about this and it looks like it is coming together nicely. Can those of us who want to ride still ride and those of us who wish we could ride but dont have a bike can take a car of party van? When are we talking about doing this? Are you still up for the ride on Wed?

LT :gn


----------



## TheButcher (Jul 2, 2006)

If ya got a bike ride it. Party bus will happen Ron has already been looking into it. Either way this sounds like it will be a kick ass time.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

LT Rich said:


> Very nice, i know we talked about this and it looks like it is coming together nicely. Can those of us who want to ride still ride and those of us who wish we could ride but dont have a bike can take a car of party van? When are we talking about doing this? Are you still up for the ride on Wed?
> 
> LT :gn


not sure yet for this WED, Wife is vacation and need to see what the weather is like, but is you want to meet for coffee and a stick at the "Little Cigar Factory" then give me a ring.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

TheButcher said:


> Can I follow in my car. No seriously can I?


:r Thats great,I dont blame you.It might not be a bad idea to have a chase car anyway...Dave


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

OK, we got interest so now let's shoot for 7/27/06 for the 1st Cntrl FL Travel HERF. Meeting place might be The Pipe Den in Vero Bch? lets say 9-10am? any takers? :2 PM me or post here. look forward to doing this and meeting other CS Herf'rs


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Hmm... 27th might just barely be doable for me.. this could be good...


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

Im game, just point me in a direction and Ill go... The advantages of being jobless.... he he.

Sounds like it will be a good time, hopefully we can get a good number of herfers involved, i look forward to meeting all of you guys!

LT :gn


----------



## TheButcher (Jul 2, 2006)

This will be amazing...


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Miami Dan called me yesterday and asked if the T.H.06 would be interested in touring a few shops in Miami, like Padron HQ for one. Sounds like it would make a good trip/event. 

the stage'n area (meet'n place) for the 1st TH06 will be on 7/27/06 (next Thurs) at 'The Pipe Den" in Vero Beach @ 1426 20th ST at 0930am, located west of RT 1 and west of Commerce Ave, North of Rt 60, south of Pocahontas Park. Also found on Map Quest. PM me for more details if needed. RSVP here and please state what you will be drive'n/ride'n
Alex aka SnkByt


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm not in Florida and have nothing really to add, but every time I see this thread I think "control-F1 herf", and I wonder "what does control-F1 do?"


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

Im am in... Alex, we riding down together? I will be riding my bike as long as good weather prevails.

LT :gn


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

LT Rich said:


> Im am in... Alex, we riding down together? I will be riding my bike as long as good weather prevails.
> 
> LT :gn


 2 wheels if weather is good and 4 if not, either way rain or shine WE ARE THERE


----------



## TheButcher (Jul 2, 2006)

Argh such short notice...this may be tough to make it too but I will try my hardest or call in sick which ever needs to be done lol.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

TheButcher said:


> Argh such short notice...this may be tough to make it too but I will try my hardest or call in sick which ever needs to be done lol.


sorry for the short notice, but those of us who work wkends love to herf also. The Padron HQ and other Miami stops won't be for at least a month or so, will start a new thread for that one.


----------



## TheButcher (Jul 2, 2006)

Ya I work weekends too, it sucks. Hell most of the time I work seven days most weeks.


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

I have one more smoker from work who might be in. He was looking forward to going down to Miami is that still the plan. 

Is the PGA location an option?


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Miami said:


> I have one more smoker from work who might be in. He was looking forward to going down to Miami is that still the plan.
> 
> Is the PGA location an option?


PGA is option for the 27th, Miami is for later on. I just got back from Tampa, WOW Havana Dreams has a kicka-- robusto so I bought a box


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

Hate to do this guys but today I was served with a mandatory court appearance for the 27 and also on Monday. Just a part of the job. 

I try again next time.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Miami said:


> Hate to do this guys but today I was served with a mandatory court appearance for the 27 and also on Monday. Just a part of the job.
> 
> I try again next time.


What a bummer  Hope you can make the next one


----------

